# RHD Vans for sale in Spain?



## roscarbon (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi, new member and I apologise for the new thread but I hoped there would be some classifieds, I tried the "spain classifieds" link on the right hand side but it's a dead link so I thought I would just ask if there is a forum thread for vans for sale and if not, does anyone know any places with UK vans for sale in Spain? Orihuela, Alicante, Torrevieja areas ideally. Thanks


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

You could try Club Cars in La Marina, they have some but I don't know if they are for sale as they can't be put on Spanish plates.


----------



## roscarbon (Apr 18, 2019)

Thanks very much


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

roscarbon said:


> Hi, new member and I apologise for the new thread but I hoped there would be some classifieds, I tried the "spain classifieds" link on the right hand side but it's a dead link so I thought I would just ask if there is a forum thread for vans for sale and if not, does anyone know any places with UK vans for sale in Spain? Orihuela, Alicante, Torrevieja areas ideally. Thanks


The only RHD vans you might find are likely to be private sales with all the problems that might include. You would have to take it to UK since, it cannot be made legal (homolgated) in Spain and therefore could not be kept here for more than three months from the time of its arrival.


----------



## roscarbon (Apr 18, 2019)

Handy information thanks. IF you know of any popular places where people would sell privately online please let me know. Thanks again


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Via Crapbook (Opps Facebook)
RHD cars Spain, RHD vehicles ETC will show up a few pages.


----------

